# MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)



## SveD (3. Dezember 2015)

*MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Hallo, ich habe bei notebook.de folgendes gefunden: *Asus GL752VW-T4108D
*
Für den Preis  und inkl. Betriebssystem fand ich es gut, es gibt halt für den gleichen Preis auch noch andere Bundles von diesem Laptop mit anderen "Zubehör" z.B. einen 64 GB USB3 Stick oder anstatt 8GB DDR4 16GB DDR4.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob für 999€ maximal 1150€ es überhaupt etwas bessere = gleichwertigeres gibt, oder ob dieses Angebot, das "beste" ist.

Dazu dann noch die Frage wenn ich eine SSD dazu holen möchte, brauche ich so wie ich das gelesen habe eine M.2 2280
Wäre des da egal was man für eine nimmt ? Dachte an eine ~250 GB für unter 100€


Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Antworten


----------



## SveD (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Antworten sind immer noch gerne gesehen


----------



## flotus1 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Welches Angebot bzw. welches Notebook "das Beste" ist hängt stark davon ab wie und wofür du es verwenden willst.
Erzähl doch mal ein bisschen was von dir 
Hauptsächlich wofür du das Notebook brauchst.


----------



## SveD (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Ich habe vorab schon geschaut bei notebookcheck verschiedene benchmarks.

An Spielen geht es mir z.B. um BF3, CS:GO und GTA V
Ansonsten das übliche gesurfe 
Akkulaufzeit ist nicht relevant
Leider auch kein Kleiner mit Monitor möglich
Und der Preis war bis ca 1150 angesetzt und da gab es (zumindest im Neuwaren Bereich) nur die 960M, welche sich aber in den benchmarks doch recht passabel schlägt, wenn man in meiner sig sieht was ich sonst nutze als PC -_-
Habe zwar noch eine Laptop hier 15" aber der ist langsam aber sicher reif fürs Museum,  aber ob nun 15" oder 17 " wäre mir fast egal, jedoch fand ich jetzt auch nicht großartige Preisunterschiede von 15" zu 17" 

Habe zwar noch eine 128 SSD von Samsungs erster Generation, aber die würde nicht rein passen glaube ich in den Asus ohne die normale HDD rauszubauen, aber dann wären 128 Gesamt Speicher naja... wenig 

Ja das wären jetzt noch Angaben die evtl. helfen könnten.


MfG SveD


----------



## flotus1 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Dann ist dieses Asus sicher nicht deine schlechteste Option um es mal auf Schwäbisch auszudrücken. Kann man so kaufen.
Bei der m.2-SSD scheinen tatsächlich 80mm Länge zu passen.


----------



## SveD (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Ja ich denke auch dass man für 999€ mit Windows nicht meckern sollte. Und msi fangt auch leider erst höher an vom Preis und 970 wären dann auch nochmal 400€mehr.
Kannst du mir evtl. Eine passende ssd empfehlen ?


----------



## flotus1 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Mit der 850 Evo machst du sicher nichts falsch: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 250GB, M.2 (MZ-N5E250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SveD (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Ich bin nochmal in dem Shop über die MSI Packete gestolpert mit Garantie Verlängerung und Rucksack. 
Habe mich auch hier im Forum nochmal durch diverse Threads gelesen wo in vielen vom "durchwachsenen" Asus Support geschrieben wurde sowie der schlechteren Wartungsmöglichkeit gegenüber MSI.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand zu den zwei MSI Geräten weiter helfen welche dort Preisgleich angeboten werden

MSI GT72-6QD81FD und das MSI GE72-6QF8H1FD

Leistungstechnisch wird sich da ja nichts unterscheiden oder?

Das GT hat mehr Slots, jedoch werde ich nur vorhaben 1 SSD nachzurüsten von daher dürfte das nicht relevant sein
Das GT ist schwerer als das GE, auch das ist mir egal (hat das auf die Kühlleistung noch Auswirkungen?) bzw sind die Wartungsmöglichkeiten gleich ?


Gibt es da noch andere Gründe, die für das eine // andere Laptop sprechen würden ?

Und nochmal eine Frage zu einem Betriebssystem,  Windows 7 hätte ich hier, welches ich nutzen könnte, welches auch auf 10 upzudaten geht, wäre es überhaupt sinnvoll sich 10 einzeln zu holen oder macht das nichts aus von 7 auf 10 zu updaten, auch was die MSI Laptop Treiber angeht, gibt es da irgendwelche Komplikationen ?


Danke im vorraus.


----------



## iTzZent (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Also 

Das GT72 ist natürlich deutlich besser wie das GE72. 

Es hat eine grosse Wartungsklappe, wodurch man schnell und einfach an die Komponenten kommt, beim GE72 muss die komplette Bodenplatte entfernt werden. Die Grafikkarte ist beim GT72 austauschbar, beim GE72 nicht... Das Soundsystem vom GT72 ist auch deutlich überlegen.... dazu kommt nun das wichtigste, das Kühlsystem ! Durch das grössere Gehäuse lassen sich die Komponenten natürlich deutlich besser kühlen. Das Gerät bleibt leiser und kühler wie das GE72.

Was wäre denn nun dein genaues Maximal Budget ?


----------



## SveD (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Klingt natürlich gut, weil das GT genauso teuer ist mit der Garantieverlängerung wie das GE !

Maximal 1550€ aber das wäre schon inkl. SSD gerechnet.

Ich hatte nämlich nochmal geschaut bei der grafikkarten rankliste bei notebookcheck und hab mal geschaut was ich vorher nicht gemacht hatte das die 960 die ich erst geplant hatte ja fast leistungsgleich ist wie meine desktop, von daher wer ich doch lieber ein paar mark mehr investieren, ich meine mein jetziger Laptop ist 7 Jahre alt und CSS z.B. und D3 liefen


----------



## iTzZent (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Ganz genau. Mit der 970M machst du nichts falsch... die 960M würde ich auch nicht empfehlen.

1399,- https://www.notebook.de/msi-gt72-6q...-260ghz-gtx-970mwinter-bundle-p-78117?atyp=nb
+ 90Euro 256GB SSD: SanDisk Z400s 256GB, M.2 2280, bulk (SD8SNAT-256G-1122) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+ 20Euro für ne Windows 7 Lizenz von eBay 

Schon bist problemlos innerhalb deines Budgets.


----------



## SveD (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Gibt es denn einen Unterschied ob man Win 7 dann auf 10 updatet  oder 10 alleine hat (außer der Mehr Zeit bei einer neu install)

Die Lizenz bräuchte ich nichtmal eine 7er habe ich noch, der PC wird nicht mehr genutzt, falls doch hab ich auch noch Vista ect rumliegen 

Zur SSD, die Samsung die hier im Thread schon mal erwähnt wurde, wenn ich da jetzt die "Rohdaten" bei Geizhals vergleiche sind die beim schreiben doch weit auseinander, der Preis aber nur 10 €,  sicherlich in der Praxis für den normalen nicht relevant, da lesen > schreiben ?


----------



## flotus1 (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Und genau deswegen habe ich stattdessen die Samsung vorgeschlagen. Beim täglichen Umgang mit dem Notebook merkt man von dem Performanceunterschied wahrscheinlich wenig, aber was soll der Geiz wegen 10€ bei einem Notebook für über 1000€. Außerdem hat die Samsung die längere Garantiezeit.


----------



## editor666 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Also
> 
> Das GT72 ist natürlich deutlich besser wie das GE72.
> 
> ...



Na da das MSI deutlich so überlegen ist, wie der Fachman sagt, würde ich doch das MSI GT nehmen.Alleine schon, da der Experte ein MSI logo nutzt. lol


----------



## SveD (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Asus GL752VW*

Ich habe jetzt ein Notebook bestellt, denke mal für 1550 für das Medion Erazer X7835, Core i7-4710MQ, 16GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 128GB SSD, GTX 980M (MD 99286) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist Ok.
Kann mir jemand sagen (hab es leider nicht bei Medion oder Geizhals gefunden) welche Freien Steckplätze noch vorhanden sind für SSD ?

Könnte es diese Bauform sein? -> Samsung MZ-M5E500BW interne SSD 500GB schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## iTzZent (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Da ist kein freier Steckplatz mehr. Es ist eine 2.5" HDD und eine 2.5" SSD verbaut. Es gibt allerdings die Möglichkeit, einen mSATA Adapter nachzurüsten, dann muss aber die 128GB SSD raus, denn dieser Adapter wird in den 2. HDD Schacht eingebaut. Dieser Adapter kostet um die 70Euro, bei Bedarf hätte ich da einen für dich. Dann kannst du bis zu 3x mSATA SSDs einbauen und diese sogar im RAID betreiben. Da könnte ich dir denn sogar nen kleines Tauschgeschäft vorschlagen, ohne das Geld fliessen muss, abgesehen von den Versandkosten.


----------



## SveD (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Also könnte ich z.B. auch die HDD rausnehmen und Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland einbauen wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe ?

Tauschgeschäft Wäre  dann? bzw. welche SSDs kann ich dann einabauen


----------



## iTzZent (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Ja, du kannst auch die HDD rausnehmen und die SSD einbauen.

Das Tauschgeschäft wäre: du bekommst von mir den mSATA Adapter und ich von dir den SATA Adapter inkl der verbauten SSD. Das kommt im Endeffekt auf das gleiche raus. 

Mit dem mSATA Adapter kannst du denn 3 gleiche mSATA SSDs betreiben und die HDD als Datengrab drin lassen.

Das hier ist der mSATA Adapter: MSI Genuine MS-1763, MS-17632, MS-17639, MS-176392 | Super RAID 2 Adapter Board | eBay dieser wurde ausschliesslich von MSI in einigen Modellen verbaut.
Und das hier ist der SATA Adapter: MS-1763C GENUINE ORIGINAL MSI HD CONNECTOR BOARD GT70 MS-1763 SERIES | eBay


----------



## SveD (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Ich glaube ich werde die HDD raushauen und dann die Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland einbauen, dann kann ich die 128er als System Platte nutzen und die 500er für den Rest, Platzmäßig würde das auf jeden Fall ausreichen.
Bin mal gespannt wann das Gerät geliefert wird, für 1549,99€ noch nicht gesehen vorher und da war der Aufpreis zum GT72 mit "nur 970 / keine SSD / kein Windows" doch Prima


----------



## iTzZent (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Naja, aktuell gibt es das GT72 6QD mit i7-6700HQ, 8GB DDR4, GTX970M, 3 Jahren Garantie und einem hochwertigem Rucksack von MSI für 1400Euro, das ist auch kein schlechter Preis. Dafür gibts denn halt die neuste Prozessorgeneration und die Möglichkeit, NVMe SSDs (2GB/s) zu verwenden, sowie USB 3.1 samt Thunderbold 3.


----------



## SveD (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Ja klar, aber für mich pers. ist das jetzt nicht relevant gewesen, wollte dass auch nur auf die Grafikkarte im Notebook beziehen. Ich denke mal mit der CPU bin ich schneller als mit meinem Dekstop, geschweige denn mit meinem Laptop den ich zZ benutze (Samsung R560) also das wird schon ein Quantensprung was ich alles spielen kann bzw in welcher Einstellungsstufe.

Ich gebe dann mal Bescheid, wenn alles da ist, wie er läuft!


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Sagen wird mal so, ein Skylake-Quadcore, USB3.1/Thunderbolt 3, die Möglichkeit der Nutzung einer M.2-PCIe-SSD und ein Rucksack inklusive klingen zwar nett, aber praktisch hast du von der 980M mehr. Ein Skylake ist kaum schneller, für M.2-SSDs und USB3.1 gilt in der Praxis das Gleiche und Thunderbolt 3 ist praktisch nur im Apple-Universum wichtig sowie die entsprechenden Geräte und Kabel schweineteuer.


----------



## SveD (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Nochmal als Frage für eine SSD, heute bei Amazon die SanDisk Ultra II 960GB für 199€, wäre das ein Angebot welches man annehmen sollte, wollte ansonsten die 500er Samsung nehmen aber die kostet ja "nur 50€" weniger als heute die Sandisk bei fast doppeltem Speicher.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Hallo SveD, hätte da ne Frage, hast du das Notebook mittlerweile und wie zufrieden bist du damit? Bin im Moment auch auf der Suche nach einem und hab dieses gebraucht (anscheinend sogar noch unverpackt) für 1099€ gefunden.Medion Erazer MD 99053 mit Inte I7 4710MQ, 16GB Ram, GTX 970M etc in Baden-WÃ¼rttemberg - Mauer | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Lohnt sich das wohl?

Wie ist die Kühlung von deinem Notebook und kannst du Teile (CPU und GPU) später austauschen?


----------



## SveD (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Hallo, Nein es ist noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen. Sobald es da ist werde ich hier berichten.

Ob sich das Notebook welches du verlinkt hast lohnt, kann ich dir nicht sagen, da bin ich kein Spezialist drinnen.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Achso, ja kein Problem, ich habe itzzent privat gefragt wegen dem Notebook und ich werde es mir nun holen, finde das preis-/Leistungsverhältnis einfach unschlagbar (bekomme es sogar noch etwas günstiger). Ich denke, dass deins ähnlich sein wird, nur dass du noch ne etwas stärkere graka hast  aber wenn dein Notebook da ist, kannst du ja mal drüber berichten


----------



## SveD (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

So, also der Laptop ist heute geliefert ebenso auch meine 250GB Samsung Evo 850.
Diese habe ich gegen die 1TB HDD gewechselt, die übrigens entgegen der Spezifikationen die ich gelesen hatte (5400rpm) 7200 hat.
Somit als System Platte die vorhandene 128 GB und die 250er für Spiele.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, die verbaute 128e Samsung hat laut Auslesung nur 125MB schreiben... werde evtl. später noch diese austauschen und dann die 250er als Sys Platte nutzen und eine neue 500+ SSD als Spiele Platte.
Ja erstmal auf Win 10 geupdatet und 3DMark durchlaufen lassen, habe nur den neuesten nVidia Treiber installiert sonst nichts verändert oder optimiert.
Folgende Ergebnisse habe ich erhalten
Fire Strike: 8186 
Sky Diver 1.0: 21393
Cloud Gate 1.1: 21209
Ice Storm 1.2: 81874

Die Lautstärke während der Test waren Ok, also zu hören, aber nicht störend.


Achja der Ein/Ausbau der SSD war relativ einfach, Paar Schrauben für eine große Wartungsklappe und dann wars das auch schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Das klingt ja nicht schlecht.  leider bekomm ich das erazer doch nicht mehr, deshalb hab ich mir jetzt ein MSI GT 72 bestellt, auch mit ner 970m und dem i7 5700hq und auch G-Sync fähig , was bei Amazon 1860€ kostet. Ich hab es bei nem anderen online-Shop für 1469€ gekauft.


----------



## iTzZent (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Ja, die 3DMark Werte sind i.O. hier mal mein Durchlauf, welcher schon etwas her ist: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4700MQ,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-1763


Und hier mal ein frischer kompletter Durchlauf, mit 100Mhz mehr Kerntakt und 200Mhz mehr Speichertakt: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980M video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4700MQ,Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MS-1763


----------



## SveD (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Ich überlege nochmal evtl. das System komplett neu aufzusetzen, aber wenn dann erst mit neuer SSD, weil die jetzige ja "nur" 125MB schreiben hat.

Kann man eigentlich die Helligkeit der Tastatur Beleuchtung einstellen, ich finde die jetzt nicht gerade hell, hab falls es möglich ist nicht gefunden


----------



## iTzZent (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

FN und + bzw - auf dem Zahlenblock.


----------



## SveD (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X7835 (MD 99286)*

Ja damit klappt es. Hatte ich irgendwie übersehen, aber dennoch ist die Tastatur deutlich schwächer von der Helligkeit wie die umliegenden, z.B. der Streifen am Touchpad ist gefühlt 10x heller als die Tastatur.

Auch die Webcam musste ich erstmal tüfteln dass diese klappt, aber es hat dann geklappt


----------

